# Can you imagine being on this run?



## Epi-do (Jun 20, 2007)

I can only imagine the looks on the faces of these EMTs when they found what that additional wire was attached to!

 Hit and Run accident


----------



## Thanach (Jun 20, 2007)

that would have to be one of the funniest thing's I've ever heard. the item itself I've heard about, it's called an igasm (there was a big stink over the name and the advertising, i think apple almost sued them, for more info, here's the story: Apple Sex Toy Spat


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 20, 2007)

All I can say is Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.............?

R/r 911


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jun 20, 2007)

Ya know....i know the things that are said by my guys.....and i'm not sure if they could contain themselves. Someone would open their mouth and say somethin:blush:g! And giggling....there would be giggling.


----------

